# Supplements



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi, I am looking at the diffrent kinds of Supplements for fish and crustaceans. Would I need to worry about Magnesium for crustaceans or does regular water changes keep the levels fine. I don't need to wory about the calcium levels either, for crustaceans right? Since regular water changes should keep the levels in order? Some people say don't add anything you can't test for. Iodine?


----------



## LittlePuff (Jan 17, 2005)

Water changes should be fine.

Kim


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

yep Kim is right, water changes are best... although I do once in a while add iodine in a half dose to help inverts shed, and some calcium in half dose to incourage coraline algae to grow.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Yeah water changes are good. I would only really worry about supplements if you had a big coral set-up.


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

So what should I buy for suppliments?

umm...

1.Iodine

2.Iodine test kit ???

3.Alkalinity

4.Calcium

5.calcium test kit

Is this about what I should need for a tank with fish and crustations? Is there anything I don't need that I can take off and I am really not sure on the iodine test kit. If I just go for half dosage should I need a iodine test kit?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

A test kit is pretty helpful as long as someone can give you the proper concentrations... I'm pretty sure TOS or someone else knows it, otherwise I just guess with half doses every month or two..


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

1/2 doses and the use of "Instant Ocean Reef Crystals" brand salt work fine for most applications. The reef crystals salt is already fortified with extra minerals for inverts.


----------

